# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Chamois recipe anyone?

## Kefiman

Got my first chamois last weekend. Took some delicious looking backsteaks, but there seems to be a lack of recipes online. Most that I can find involved days of marinating it.

----------


## baldbob

shit tastes like it smells... excuse me im off to the toilet to vomit!!

----------


## TimeRider

Don't know any recipies, but congrats on getting your first chamois  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Smiddy

Depends where you shot it eg area, some westcoast ones are smelly fucks, 
chuck it in the fridge for two weeks, then plenty of salt and pepper, sear it in a hot pan then into a 200 degree oven for 12 mins or so

----------


## R93

Chamoose sausy's are mint! Had a heap made by a bloke in Hokitika. Chilli and garlic and some mutton strip.

----------


## PerazziSC3

my chamois from a couple of weeks ago have just been processed into salamis. Tried some backsteaks and they were shit to be perfectly honest. Will let you know how the salami is

----------


## tui_man2

It can be good it can be shit don't disapoint yourself haha. Stew it cook shit out it in slow cooker with all other goodies an your done

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wirehunt

Put it on a plate and into the fridge, in 2-3 weeks take it out and throw it to the dog.  Hopefully by then it's at a point he can eat it.

----------


## HanmerTime

Got my first chamois last week from the Mt White area. 3 y.o. male didn't smell at all, had strong horns and was in great winter shape. The back strap that I cooked a day later where a bit tough but tasted good. The backstrap that I had hanging in the garage for 4 days (about 5 degrees) was very good eating. I cut the strap in 3 parts, good chunk of butter in a hot skillet, plenty of salt and pepper and fried medium rare (like a good steak), they were succulent, tender, with a gentle game taste - nothing goaty. Make sure you remove ALL of the silver skin and the main sinew. Much better then I expected and I look forward to having it again. Still looking for a good stew recipe for the hind legs. I don't like celery, bay leave and carrots....

----------


## gonetropo

Ok, the recipe that made the gf say "yes"
yep its an old recipe so here goes.

a kilo of chamois though any good red meat will do and dont be afraid if its a bit fatty
a decent sized bacon hock

cube it up.

a tablespoon of sage, one of oregano. teaspoon of tarragon.
4 garlic cloves, 2 onions in chunks
chili to suit (i use a shitload)
lots of soy and Worcester sauce and soy to make a paste
now mix the whole lot in a bowl and leave at least 1/2 a day

now heres where we differ on finishing, she likes mushrooms and tomato in hers 

back to the plan 1 litre of wine! 

slow cook the whole thing for 24, add dumplings 6 hours before serving

----------


## NRT

good for curries

----------


## Micky Duck

dont know what you fellas are on about....sliced up thin and quickfried I rate it above thar steak anyday.... its plurry small is the only real issue....guess a rutting buck wont be much different than a rutting fallow buck all the same.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Interesting thread.
Daughter brought one home a week ago. Four year old buck. 9 1/4 inch horns. Never tried it before and if some one fed me some and said what is it, I would have said winter time Beech forest Sika.
Tastes better than a four year old Thar we (she) got in March.

----------


## Lucky

Definitely strong in Flavour , I had some back steak in breadcrumbs last night , I don’t mind it

----------

